# ladies... what ya think???



## howitzerbelly (Mar 29, 2009)

I took some pic's what is your opinion?? My girlfriend thinks i am beautiful!!! :eat2:


----------



## Esther (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, your girlfriend is a lucky woman. You're totally cute!


----------



## howitzerbelly (Mar 29, 2009)

no i am not lol


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Dude, I'm not a lady, but your Screen name is badass!


-Uriel

PS: Pst! Ix-Nay on the Egativity-Nay,they think us fat guys are Hot around here.... Girls are funny...


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 29, 2009)

I vote for hot.

:bow:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 29, 2009)

You're so cute.


----------



## howitzerbelly (Mar 29, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Dude, I'm not a lady, but your Screen name is badass!
> 
> 
> -Uriel
> ...



Hey, I was an artillery cannoneer for the marine corps.. this belly has seen some explosions lol.. thanks for the comment Uriel-howitzer


----------



## howitzerbelly (Mar 29, 2009)

THank you so much.. it feels good to hear that..


----------



## charlieversion2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Fire for Effect!

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## howitzerbelly (Mar 29, 2009)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Fire for Effect!
> 
> Welcome to the boards.



gun #1,2,4,5,6 Fire mission shell HE LOT alpha whisky quadrant 450 deflection 1100 on my command fire when ready.........stand by FIRE!!!!! I miss that stuff lol... Thanks, Chris


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

howitzerbelly said:


> Hey, I was an artillery cannoneer for the marine corps.. this belly has seen some explosions lol.. thanks for the comment Uriel-howitzer



I'm sure that the recruiters probably aren't allowed to do this any more, but...

Back when I was a kid (1980 or so, I was about 11...), while visiting my grandmother in Nevada, we went to some strip mall in Carson City.
There were Army Recruiters there, with several tanks,APCss,and a Howitzer M-109, not sure what variant. 
My brother's eyes glazed over, as he had always loved tanks (I had always prefer Tiger Tanks to Shermans, when we played with our WWII toys, but they were some badass pieces of Killtasticness).

One of the Officers sees my brother, touching the Howitzer, all :smitten: and grins and says 'Wanna fire her?'

My brother almost fainted, looked at my mom, who nodded a 'Go ahead'.
They fitted him with ear protection, someone let him wear a massively over-sized helmet and took him inside. Moments later, the thing Fired, and a hillside (Now a bunch of tract homes, I'm sure, but barren back then) exploded, old mining slag clearly flying everywhere, even at a mile or so.


I just got to 'drive' an APC..., sitting in the driver's seat whilst parked.


He's never been the same since, and while he never did join the military, about a decade back, while he ran a foundry in Nevada, doing blown glass and such, he also cast some bronze cannon, some of which he fired. Their design was a *bit* older than a Howitzer, though...



-Uriel


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Mar 29, 2009)

You are totally hot :smitten: You have a lucky girlfriend indeed.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 29, 2009)

I vote....totally HOT


----------



## howitzerbelly (Mar 29, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> I vote....totally HOT



My girlfriend was right.. skinny hot girls love big guy's.. this is new to me lol... Thank you Jen..


----------



## howitzerbelly (Mar 29, 2009)

Just Added Some More Picks!!


----------



## anybodys (Mar 29, 2009)

oh, wow. wow.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 29, 2009)

Sooo squishy and you are cute!Your lady is very lucky, keep her happy.


----------



## Hole (Mar 29, 2009)

Your girlfriend is right.  

I like your arms especially. Yes, I have a thing for arms.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 29, 2009)

Hole said:


> Your girlfriend is right.
> 
> I like your arms especially. Yes, I have a thing for arms.



Me 2! i 2nd that!


----------



## howitzerbelly (Mar 29, 2009)

For all your comments they do not fall on deaf ears. I am so grateful to be appreciated for who i am.. I have read all the comments and everyone of them have made me smile

PS: I salute you all, Lcpl U.S. Marine corps Romeo battery 5/11 1st marine division...semper fi


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 30, 2009)

Girlfriend is right.

You're hot as fire.


----------



## Melian (Mar 30, 2009)

Hot.

....but the gf part kills it for me


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 30, 2009)

Melian said:


> Hot.
> 
> ....but the gf part kills it for me



hehehehe...i agree on both points but i am glad your happy it shows:eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten (Mar 30, 2009)

Awww gorgeous!


----------



## Love.Metal (Mar 30, 2009)

What?!?

How the effin' hell did I miss THIS thread?

You're gorgeous, I agree with the girlfriend.
Oh, and you are local as well, so that makes you pretty awesome ;]

Very very sexy, sir. 
Welcome!!

<3


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (May 25, 2009)

Very hot


----------



## HB1 (May 26, 2009)

What do I think?

I think naughty thoughts! Sexy indeed!


----------



## Amandy (May 27, 2009)

:::I'm tingly now:::

Yum!


----------



## Island Girl (May 28, 2009)

Very hot indeed! :eat2: Your girlfriend is right - and I think we'd like her.


----------



## howitzerbelly (May 29, 2009)

I took some pictures for my girlfriend who is away for a bit!!


----------



## persimmon (May 30, 2009)

howitzerbelly said:


> I took some pictures for my girlfriend who is away for a bit!!



Your girlfriend is a lucky girl, sir. Lookit them cute chunky thighs! Om nom nom nom nom!


----------



## chicken legs (May 30, 2009)

persimmon said:


> Your girlfriend is a lucky girl, sir. Lookit them cute chunky thighs! Om nom nom nom nom!



lol..i totally agree..nom nom nom


:eat2:


----------



## 25uk (May 30, 2009)

Hmmm very nice! I have my own chunky cutie now, but can't help admire those thighs and yummy tummy!


----------



## Amandy (May 30, 2009)

oh my! Inspiring...


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jun 7, 2009)

The bellysquishing pics are a big turn on and i love those absolutely awesome thighs :smitten:

Have to agree with girlfriend: your incredible handsome!


----------



## Esther (Jun 7, 2009)

I have to agree with the other ladies... those thighs kill me


----------



## Jasminium (Jun 8, 2009)

Esther said:


> I have to agree with the other ladies... those thighs kill me




Agreed, so cute, I could just eat them up.


----------



## lilme (Jul 6, 2009)

AMAZING and AWESOME
thankyou for the pics


----------



## lilme (Jul 7, 2009)

you sure have LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## lilme (Jul 7, 2009)

Lucky gf


----------



## Tracii (Jul 8, 2009)

I had to come back and see the new pics and WOW!!!!! those legs look way too yummy.
Cute as a bugs ear totally.


----------

